#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Immer wieder Schmerzen in den Zehen >

## Rita54

Ich leide seit einiger Zeit über Schmerzen in den Zehen.Mal vereinzelt mal auch alle zehn Zehen.Wiederrum auch eine ganze Zeit nicht.Manchmal Schmerzen die Zehe ziemlich stark.Habe auch manchmal das Gefühl das sie eingeschlafen sind.Meine Frage ist kann es auch an der falschen Ernährung liegen?Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.Gruß Rita54

----------


## eos

Hallo Rita, 
erstmal ist es wichtig zu wissen wo genau in den Zehen der Schmerz ist. In beiden Füßen gleichermaßen?In den Grundgelenken oder eher im Nagelbett,....?Bist Du viel zu Fuß unterwegs?Falsches Schuhwerk kann schon Schmerzen , bzw Gefühlsstörungen auslösen. Auch Haltungsschäden der Wirbelsäule kann zu solchen Symptomen führen. Ausserdem wäre es auch möglich, dass Deine Gelenke entzündet sind. Deshalb würde ich zunächst einmal zu einem Orthopäden gehen und desweiteren beim Hausarzt eine Blutuntersuchung auf evtl erhöhte Entzündungswerte vornehmen lassen.
ich hoffe, es war eine hilfreiche Antwort!
Grüße
Eos

----------


## Claudia

Hallo, 
Hat es einen besonderen Grund, dass du nach der Ernährung fragst? 
Es könnte sich auch um Gicht handeln. Vielleicht hast du gerade eine Diät hinter dir. Oder über Weihnachten sehr viel Fleisch gegessen. 
Am besten lässt du mal die Harnsäurewerte überprüfen. 
Gruß          Claudia

----------


## katika

Genau! Gibt es denn derartiges in deiner Familie, was vererbt sein könnte? Also wenn Haltungs-Wirbelsäulenfehler ausgeschlossen sind, Schuhwerk etc. würde ich auch mal auf Gicht, Rheuma oder Arthritis testen/untersuchen lassen.
Mein Mann hat Schuppenflechtenrheuma und bei ihm äußerte es sich gar nicht in irgendeiner Schuppenflechte und wenn, dann war sie wohl so klein, dass man sie nicht sah. Er konnte oft in der Früh nicht auftreten, jeder Schritt machte höllische Schmerzen. Seine Zehen waren dann immer gekrümmt und sie sind heute auch teils schon etwas verformt. Er ging immer auf seinen Hacken ins Bad und ich wusste, er hatte wieder diese Schmerzen. Gicht oder Rheuma kommt in Schüben, auch bei Artritis gibts diese Symptome je nach Wetterlage. Rheuma haben nicht nur alte Menschen! Main Dad hat Gicht und wenn er seine Tabletten mal vergisst, schwellen seine Gelenke regelrecht an, so dass er sie nicht mal mehr krümmen könnte, wenn er es wollte. Ist sowas bei dir auch schon vorgekommn? Bei Gicht darf man wohl keine Hülsenfrüchte und Innerein zu sich nehmen. 
Schau doch mal bei Wikipedia nach! Sind noch weitere Symptome darunter, die dort aufgeführt und dir selbst vielleicht noch nicht aufgefallen sind? Auf jeden Fall trotzdem abklären lassen. Viel Glück dabei! http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gicht http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rheuma http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arthritis

----------


## JoeWied

> Mein Mann hat Schuppenflechtenrheuma und bei ihm äußerte es sich gar nicht in

 Dann hat er auch keine Psoriasis. Tatsächlich kann man Arthritis als Folgeschaden von Schuppenflechte bekommen. Wenn das aber so wäre, dann hätte er die
Schuppenflechte mit Garantie nie übersehen... Es sei denn, es folgt nach der
Arthitis erst der Psoriasis-Schub. Das ist selten, kommt aber auch vor.
Es gibt aber auch andere Gründe für Arthritis und ich denke, dass der Grund dort zu
suchen wäre.
Dummerweise lässt sich Psoriasis bis heute nicht diagnostizieren, wenn es
keine Schuppenflechtenherde zu finden gibt. Bakterielle Arthritis schon.

----------


## JoeWied

Rita, es gibt tatsächlich verschiedene Gründe für solche Schmerzen. Fehlstellungen kann dir dein Arzt diagnostizieren. 
Es können aber auch Nervenschädigungen (zB. durch Diabetes Mellitus) nicht ausgeschieden werden. Man spricht dabei von Neuropathien. Diese Schmerzen sind sehr unterschiedlich. Einerseits können es leichte Lähmungen (Taubheit) sein, anderseits treten sie vielfach auf der Oberseite oder auf der oberen Innenseite der
Zehen auf. Diese Schmerzen können dauernd oder auch wechselnd sein. In der Regel treten diese Schmerzen an beiden Füssen auf. Die Schmerzen sind eher stechend und können teilweise kurze sternförmige Abstrahlungen machen.

----------


## katika

> Dann hat er auch keine Psoriasis. Tatsächlich kann man Arthritis als Folgeschaden von Schuppenflechte bekommen. Wenn das aber so wäre, dann hätte er die
> Schuppenflechte mit Garantie nie übersehen... Es sei denn, es folgt nach der
> Arthitis erst der Psoriasis-Schub. Das ist selten, kommt aber auch vor.
> Es gibt aber auch andere Gründe für Arthritis und ich denke, dass der Grund dort zu
> suchen wäre.
> Dummerweise lässt sich Psoriasis bis heute nicht diagnostizieren, wenn es
> keine Schuppenflechtenherde zu finden gibt. Bakterielle Arthritis schon.

 Aha, wusste ich nicht. Wir waren heilfroh, einen Rheumatologen gefunden zu haben, der auf diesem Gebiet ein alter Hase zu sein schien, auch die Mundpropaganda war super. Mein Mann hatte da mal einen kleinfingernagelgroßen, trockenen Fleck auf dem Oberarm, der mit Cortisonsalbe weg ging. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das ne Schuppenflechte sein sollte.
Naja, der Rheumatologe sagte es jedenfalls so und verschrieb eben u.a. das Medikament Metex, was auch bei rheumatoider Arthritis geholfen hätte, falls es das gewesen ist, das hatte ich vermutet, denn die Symptome passten wie die Faust aufs Auge. Und was ich noch im Netzt fand war, dass man vermutete, eine rheumatoide Arthritis könne auch durch Viren oder Bakterien ausgelöst werden. Bei meinem Mann wurde etwa zeitgleich, eben als er durchgecheckt wurde, eine Borreliose festgestellt, vielleicht stimmt es ja und das war die Ursache... :Huh?: 
Tja, so verschieden sind eben die Diagnosen der Ärzte. Ich bin heilfroh, dass er die Tabletten nicht mehr nimmt und seit ca. 1 Jahr auch keine Beschwerden mehr aufgetreten sind.
LG
katika

----------


## macrein

Ich Männlich habe das auch hin und wieder. 
Es ist ein stechender Schmerz der bei Berührung der Zehnspitzen auftritt.
Bei mir fängt das meist an den linken Zehen an und nach Tagen breitet sich das auch auf die rechten Zehen aus. 
Als Ursache habe ich folgendes ausgemacht:
Es ist eine Nervensache. Durch täglichen Alkoholgenuss (Wein und Bier) sind bei mir die Nervenzellen gestört.
Wenn ich dann 2-4 Tage den Alkohol weglasse klingen die Schmerzen aus und sind dann  wieder weg. 
Ich habe mal was darüber im Internet gelesen. Da wurde davon gesprochen, dass der Alkohol einen Vitamin B5 Mangel im Körper erzeugt.
Ich nehme seitdem zusätzlich B5 von der Apotheke, wenn es wieder auftritt.
Es hilft auf jeden Fall, dies habe ich in 3 Schüben innerhalb von 2 Jahre festgestellt.
Zum Arzt gehe ich deshalb nicht, denn der würde alles mögliche an mir ausprobieren.
Das wäre erstmal teuer und auch belastend (Medikamente) für den Körper. 
Die Ursachen für irgendwelche auftretenden Krankheiten sind meist zu suchen in der Lebensweise und Ernährung.

----------

